# Toro 624 power shift



## drivah (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello
i recently purchased a used 624 power shift. 
The problem i am having and hoping someone here has a fix for is:
the dischrge cute will not turn as the two universal gears at the end of the rods do not contact each other all the time.

It appears to me that the rod that has the worm gear attached to it does not go back far enough to have the gear from the handle contact it.

I am not sure if the worm gear gets worn, and this casues the play that allows the rod to slip away from the other gear coming down from the handle, or what. After looking at parts manuals online it looks like all the parts are there, and shockingly i could not find any info out there on a fix for this issue ( hard to believe that i am onlyh one ). 

Thanks in advance for any help or suggestions yoiu may have........


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

The gears may be worn to the point of no return. check to see if that 5/16 nut is tight. if you can post a video so I can see what's going on. ALOHA to the forms. let me know..


----------



## drivah (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks....i will put it back together and video it tonight.........


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, I would check the adjustment of where the gear meats the chute. There should be a nut under it that lets you control how close the 2 gears are. If the problem is in the rods make sure none of the pins holding them together are sheared.


----------



## drivah (Oct 15, 2014)

More pics to follow


----------



## drivah (Oct 15, 2014)

Try a video next


----------



## drivah (Oct 15, 2014)

So I cant get a video to upload...what is happening is the horizontal rod with the gear on it slides back and the gear attached to the vertical rod loses contact.
The only adjustment on the bracket with the worm gear is lateral to ensure contact with the teeth on the chute...no adjustment back and forth.

I can drill another hole in the bracket or cut the rod (I have been unable to remove the roll pin that holds the gear on the end of the rod). However this seems like it must be a common problem...is it just wearing of the gears. ..nothing looks to be bent....just that the gears lose contact due to movement in the rod...horizontal one I believe....


----------



## drivah (Oct 15, 2014)

Horizontal rod assembly


----------



## drivah (Oct 15, 2014)

Vertical rod assembly


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That is a bit different than how Ariens does it. If that horizontal rod is sliding it looks as though maybe the pin holding the rod to the worm gear at the chute is missing? Either that or the nut under it is loose and the gear is pulling itself forward instead of pulling the chute around.


----------



## drivah (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah it seems like a cumbersome way to turn the chute. ..but I think designed to keep you from bending to operate....The nut is tight and I do not see anyplace for a pin .....thanks for the idea tho


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

drivah said:


> More pics to follow


The lower silver bracket appears to be bent down, and actually chewing into the rod.

You may be able to go to the hardware store, and get some bar stock to make a laterally adjustable one. 

Take the bracket you have cut it back, and drill two holes into it. Take a small section of bar stock, and drill a series of holes, eventually making a slot for adjustability. Then drill your hole for the rod. It won't last for ever, but it might get you a couple more years, for a couple bucks.

Then again, at $6.60 per gear, if I looked the correct model up on parts tree, it maybe just as easy to buy new gears. Might also look around at amazon with the parts numbers.


----------



## drivah (Oct 15, 2014)

Willing to buy new gears and rod assembly....That may be my best route. ...i see where the bracket is bent...maybe new assembly is best option


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I would try putting a hose clamp on the horizontal rod tight against the red u shaped bracket to see IF the shaft is moving inside the chute gear. I'm not sure how that gear is affixed to the shaft. If the hose clamp works, maybe drill small hole in the shaft with a roll pin through it.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't think you need a rod assembly. The new gears may tighten up some of the play. You may also try a plastic sleeve or metal sleeve over the rod, and enlarge the bracket hole to accommodate. I wouldn't go too much larger, but this way as it wears, you can always replace it.


----------



## drivah (Oct 15, 2014)

I like the hose calmp idea....quick and easy will try that this weekend..........thanks


----------



## drivah (Oct 15, 2014)

the problem i am having is getting the roll pin out that holds the gear on....in order to remove the rod i have to have the gear pulled off....but difficult to remove roll pin with rod still in the slot....i may be able to put some sort of sleeve over it and try that.......again i am not averse to buying new rod and gear assembly, just do not know that that will fix it.....is it the gears that are worn, is it the inside of the worm gear that is worn.........think i will try the hose clamp and see if any success there.......thanks for all the replies


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

look under the dash to see if the hole is wallowed out. check up and down slop on the crank rod. I still say the gears are worn down past the point of no return.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I just noticed the ignition\safety switch wires are cut in the picture in Post #8. You may want to investigate why they were cut.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

The plastic lower universal gear must have worn significantly against the bracket and allowed the gear to migrate forward. I looked at mine and saw there was a washer/spacer between the upper gear and bracket but not the lower. I wondered if mine had worn away, but when I looked at the manual I saw that mine looks like the manual shows.

I'll bet of you look at the length (depth) of the lower vs upper you will see the lower gear is worn away at the bracket say 1/8 inch and needs replaced.
The cause of the excessive wear should be examined, but this should get you a few years more out of it.


----------



## drivah (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks i will look at it tonight.......if it is as simple as replacing that gear that would be great.......any advice on removing the roll pin that holds the gear to the rod? Because i have to remove the gear before sliding the rod out of the slots, there is no real leverage to tap in the roll pin....would an "easy out" work?....i can also just cut the rod and get a new rod....which i have no problem with either.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

An easy out will not work for removing the roll pins. The easy out would expand the roll pin and make it harder to remove. The roll pins are tempered and next to impossible to drill out, so don't even try that. I would remove the complete linkage assembly so you can put the gears on a block of wood and use a pin punch to remove the roll pin(s). You will want to see the inside of the worm gear for wear anyway.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

The bracket they are pinned to is welded to the handle bar. I just looked at mine and agree it's not the most convenient place to swing a hammer but it doesn't look impossible.
It will help to have it in the service position. Took some pics of mine.


----------



## drivah (Oct 15, 2014)

Seeing yours helps me see how the gears should be....mine look very worn compared to yours....i will replace the gears. ..maybe the rod as well....rather than fight with the roll pin....thanks for the pics


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Whoa, is your bracket original drivah?

The reason that I ask, it maybe a previously botched repair, that has your gears misaligned.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Whoa, is your bracket original drivah?
> 
> The reason that I ask, it maybe a previously botched repair, that has your gears misaligned.


You are right. Pure physics of the bracket align the mesh of the teeth on the two gears.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HEY DBERT when did you get a POWERSHIFT????????? I thought you had one of those tree hugging hybrid Hondas.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

No Hondas
Not that I wouldn't own a Honda, I just don't. Yet.
I owned one snowblower when I joined this forum last year. An old Craftsman Driftbuster. Today I have the Driftbuster, the Delorean (LMC), two Ariens snowblowrers and this Toro PowerShift. I also own a couple Ariens lawn mowers now. I mostly blame this forum.
All the blowers except for one Ariens (and the LMC) will be up for sale after it snows.


----------



## drivah (Oct 15, 2014)

Thought I would update you on my progress.
I tried the hose clamp idea to no avail.....i went and talked with an authorized Toro dealer who said it is pretty common for the worm gear to get worn on the inside....so I dropped $20 on a new worm gear.....and that did not fix it either.
I decided to do first at I probably should have done in the first place
I drilled a hole and shoved a cotter pin in there with room for adjustments.....seems to work fine.
simple and cheap.....hope it holds.....had about 8 inches of heavy wet snow last week, and the machine seems to run fine.....i have to say I am a little disappointed on how far the snow was thrown....but as a said was a heavy wet snow.....again thanks for all the help!!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you can always put an impeller kit on it, I plan on putting an impeller kit on one of my 521's. I don't need to throw snow forty feet just have a machine capable of moving wet snow without clogging up


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i did the impeller kit on my 38080 824, its a whole world of difference, never clogs and throws across my lawn almost to my neighbors driveway


----------

